# Nexus not recognized on Mac via USB?



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

I connected my Nexus to my Mac via USB, and noticed that the Mac is not recognizing the Nexus at all. There are not drives I can select to transfer files.

Any ideas?


----------



## fetalp (Oct 6, 2011)

there is a program from Google that you need to download. www.android.com/filetransfer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

fetalp said:


> there is a program from Google that you need to download. www.android.com/filetransfer
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


WORST PROGRAM EVER....


----------



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

EricErK said:


> WORST PROGRAM EVER....


Breaks often leaving me unable to transfer files. Somehow conflicts with other USBs and hard-locked Lion (it's a clean install with Chrome + Android SDK + VLC). Also, it fudgeing "merges" folders the way Finder does which makes no damn sense.

If you have a directory 'folderX' on the SD card with the file 'fileA' inside, and a directory 'folderX' on your computer with 'fileB', if you drag and drop 'folderX' from the computer onto the SD card... guess what? You don't get 'fileA' and 'fileB', it actually removes the original 'folderX'. How ungodly STUPID is that?


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Works perfect for me not sure what u could be doing wrong

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> Works perfect for me not sure what u could be doing wrong
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Are you talking to me, or to the other guys? I guess I'm trying to see if you had to use Android Transfer to move files.


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

So far I've had no troubles at all with Android transfer on my Mac.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i Have to transfer everything from my 16 gig sd and it just dies in the middle of the transfer and says it fails, GIVE ME MY DAMN MASS STORAGE....


----------



## fetalp (Oct 6, 2011)

I have no issues with this program either, I had to use it for a tablet I had and ever since have been using it for phones too. No issues with file moving or copying. I have done a ton of full Copy's of the internal SD to my desktop and back and haven't come across any issues and I'm on lion as well as used with snow leopard


----------



## fetalp (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree though I would much rather have Mass Storage enabled, but hey it works at least for me


----------



## crashspeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

I just used adb to push files to my "sdcard". Worked fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## belmore (Jul 27, 2011)

I haven't had any problems with that program. It works a lot better than trying to use windows. I've had the problems listed when using the windows side of my mac where transfers would fail. But using that program from android.com on the mac side works perfect. I guess it's hit or miss for some. Or maybe they've used an older version? Not sure. But for me, zero issues.. so far.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

fetalp said:


> I have no issues with this program either, I had to use it for a tablet I had and ever since have been using it for phones too. No issues with file moving or copying. I have done a ton of full Copy's of the internal SD to my desktop and back and haven't come across any issues and I'm on lion as well as used with snow leopard


i'm on 10.6


----------



## siphyn (Jun 26, 2011)

I've had no problems with android file transfer on Lion. One thing to note, if you're having trouble with it finding the phone when you plug it in, make sure you have usb debugging turned off. Also, you need to have the phone awake with the screen unlocked.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

siphyn said:


> I've had no problems with android file transfer on Lion. One thing to note, if you're having trouble with it finding the phone when you plug it in, make sure you have usb debugging turned off. Also, you need to have the phone awake with the screen unlocked.


Debugging off... That sounds stupid... will try tho

It worked...


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

i no its slow but i use ssh to transfer all the files to and from my phone on wifi. unless its a lot then i use android file transfer and dont touch my phone tills its done or it stops

btw. im on lion


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

all im trying to do is lock the bootloader so i can activate it at vzw. cant get adb to see the darn thing!!!

EDIT: I thought it was a bad cord because the phone wont even charging. but i plugged my DX in and it noticed it right away. Really annoying, idk how im gonna root if i can get the phone to be recognized.


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Sometimes that Android transfer program for my Mac works, other times it doesn't and I have to unplug and replug, or restart my phone for it to work...so annoying


----------

